# Sirius Close to Debuting Data Services



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

During a Wall Street conference Friday, Sirius Chairman Joe Clayton said his company is working on data services that will expand the options given to customers of the satellite radio service.

Clayton made his comments at Bernstein's "Strategic Decisions Conference." The Sirius chairman said the company will launch a "premium Sirius data service" later this year that will offer weather information to the marine market.

In addition, the company will soon offer a real-time traffic information service that will complement Sirius' existing traffic and weather services, Clayton said. Also, Sirius will debut video capabilities sometime next year.

Clayton used the conference to promote satellite radio. He said the addressable market for satellite radio is around 350 million subscriptions, which the exec said is "much larger than Wall Street expectations." That market includes automobiles, trucks, boats and homes.

Given that potential, "Wall Street hasn't seen this much upside in a subscription service business since cable came to your neighborhood," Clayton said.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------

